# G35/R35 skyline page with inpul kits



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

someone had a thread in here somewhere that took you to a page that had the G35/R35 skylines wit 2 inpul kits on them ... i lost the link and cant find the thread anywhere 

i thought posting here that person might see this and repost it up for me ...

or anyone else who knows the link and what im talking about


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Impul products are....bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeh!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

haha


----------

